# Yongnuo ONLY firing at full power?



## DGMPhotography (Aug 1, 2017)

Anyone have this happen to them? 

One of my Yongnuo 560 III's started to only fire at full power. Everything was working normal, until my last shoot. I was setting up a shot and needed to lower the power on one side, and I lowered it to 1/128 and saw that there was no difference between that and 1/1. I use a TX560 controller, if that means anything. I tried switching it to different modes (slave, manual, remote), and no luck. Replaced the batteries and no dice. 

Kind of strange for it to randomly start doing this, but I guess for a $60 flash I shouldn't expect any better? 

Any ideas?


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 1, 2017)

Does it only fire on full when it's the only one on the hot shoe?  In other words, have you tried the flash on its own without the controller?


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 1, 2017)

i have not had this problem with any of my yongnuos, and ive had a few 560's, but....
thats why I had 8 flashes when i only needed 3-4 at a time.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 2, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Does it only fire on full when it's the only one on the hot shoe?  In other words, have you tried the flash on its own without the controller?



Yeah, like I said, I tried it on all the different modes with no luck


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 2, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Does it only fire on full when it's the only one on the hot shoe?  In other words, have you tried the flash on its own without the controller?
> ...



If it's doing it on it's own, then I guess something in the electronics let go.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah.. maybe faulty capacitor.


----------

